# Identify Pale Centered Weed



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

This weed is coming up throughout my garden, it starts off small looking just like it does when larger and here is a picture of it quite grown up.










They are thankfully very easy to pull up from the roots.

But since there are so many of them I am curious as to what they are and whether they might have any use!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

lambs quarter?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like that's it!

Well so now I have a substitute for spinach!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Lambsquarters. I have it everywhere here.

I've never liked the taste of spinach, so I don't eat much of the fresh lambsquarters. But when it goes to seed I gather the grains and use them. It's essentially wild quinoa. In fact, they'll cross-pollinate with quinoa very easily.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

this is one of my most favorite wild edibles!! raw tips picked, washed and Cooled in the fridge, then make a normal salad with radishes, tomatoes, green onion, etc. then salad dressing of choice and MAN is it good!!! also cook it in a pan by itself or with Polk, dock, or a dozen other green! and yum!! mix in some purslane tips in the salad! OMG good!! you have some good food right there!! best wishes, ray


----------



## IrishCowgirl (Oct 17, 2016)

Totally lamb's quarters...supposedly a substitute for spinach.


----------

